

Techfuga-if-techmeme-and-alltop-had a baby - nancytech
http://www.louisgray.com/live/2008/12/techfuga-if-techmeme-and-alltop-had.html
Really nice! A baby about tech news-, seems like popurls and techmeme got a nice competitor service.
======
nancytech
They site is live as today at <http://www.techfuga.com/> and made an
impression on Robert Scobe : [http://scobleizer.com/2008/12/23/techfuga-makes-
it-clear-tec...](http://scobleizer.com/2008/12/23/techfuga-makes-it-clear-
techmeme-is-not-innovating/)

------
techfuga
looks good to catch up with all popular tech news: Hacker News is also there
:)

